# Are special blend jackets really baggy?



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

well kind sir I happened to try on that exact jacket 3 weeks ago! I'm about the same hight as you and weight 195lbs I got pretty wide shoulders and the Medium still fit be quite well and also had room for stretch and do my ill grabs! Realize also that it is basically just a shell so on those nippley days you should look into some base layers. 

Drew


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Baggy - Yes*

I see a lot of customers buying a size smaller than they are used to.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Baggy never hurt anyone. You got more mobility go ganster...ish


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Special Blend & Forum both seem to run baggy.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

http://home.earthlink.net/~zymurgyjwt/snowboarding-gear.jpg

I'm 5'7.5" 180lbs there and that is a size large jacket and pants.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

> I'm 5'7.5" 180lbs there and that is a size large jacket and pants.



5'7.5" huh? You look more like 5'7 3/4"


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

NinjaSteez said:


> 5'7.5" huh? You look more like 5'7 3/4"


Hmm, I'd say more like 5'7 1/4". You look a bit like the Michelin Man dude. Thats more than baggy, thats huge!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Addison said:


> Hello,
> 
> The coldest pow day or warmest park session have nothing on you when you wear the Special Blend Snowboarding Jacket. When you're snorkeling through the deeps on a frigid January morning, the Jacket's liner makes you extra toasty, while the 15K-rated waterproof fabric and powder skirt keep you dry. During a March park session, remove the liner, zip-off the hood, and just rock the shell. Put in your ear buds, stash your MP3 player in its pocket, open the Underarm zips, and show the beaters how it's done. After a day on the mountain, wear the Special Blend Jacket's warm-up jacket liner out on the town.
> 
> Thanks,


Reads like a blurb fro their website. Lol he said rofl!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fuck it...Go with the XXL


----------

